# Klee kais need new homes



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

***Alaskan Klee Kai***Miniature Husky*** in Basildon, Essex ( Dogs For Sale )
 I must ban myself from these sites I really must I wish I had £1,100 and i'd have them both. Unusual to see klee kais advertised here, let alone white ones. Anyone got £1,100 spare? :lol: bless 'em I hope they go to thr right home, I also wonder if the breeder knows as these are still a rare and new bred i'm quite surprised to see them here.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah right, who carries £1800 on them on hol at the beach?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> yeah right, who carries £1800 on them on hol at the beach?


I never even thought about that :scared:

The other thing is they just bought the puppies on holiday, it seems odd because usually you can wait about a year or so to get on a breeders list for these.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah that seems a bit strange


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I never even thought about that :scared:
> 
> The other thing is they just bought the puppies on holiday, it seems odd because usually you can wait about a year or so to get on a breeders list for these.


I would have thought it was a scam, but its actually quite well written for one fo the scam ones.

There is just no way a breeder of that type of dog (even a puppy farmer) would be handing them over in that kind of circumstances.
as for not getting a tel number, they would have had to have gone away and come back with the money at very least so would have had to be in contact for that


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not sure they would even be proper Klee kais?  maybe one of the people in the know will tell us  Stunning though


----------



## StBernardMummy (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh the pics are to die for. I thought they were fairly rare to. I'm not clued up on the breed though.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> I'm not sure they would even be proper Klee kais?  maybe one of the people in the know will tell us  Stunning though


Klee kais come in a white colour so they most likely are, although i had no idea there was any whites in the UK.

colorbreeding


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

thing is , as they are puppies there is no telling at the moment how big they are going to get,as the klee klee's are very small aint they? could just be lovely white cross breeds


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> thing is , as they are puppies there is no telling at the moment how big they are going to get,as the klee klee's are very small aint they? could just be lovely white cross breeds


That is true but they do look like klee kais, atleast the faces do :confused1: I suppose you'd need a body shot to get a better idea.

Anybody local can go investigate this? :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Haha i'm in Kent, i'm not sure how i would investigate it though without buying them and keeping them a year to see what they grow into :scared: and i think hubs would have a fit :lol:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

AKK are spitz i think, so these strike me as being some kind of spitz...


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, the 'maker' of Alaskan Klee Kai's Linda Spurlin says on her website about AKK's being white:
_I agree that white dogs are beautiful. American Eskimos are adorable. Samoyeds are great dogs. Great Pyrenees are wonderful. If you want a white dog, check out one of these breeds because white is not an acceptable color in the standards for the Alaskan Klee Kai by either the United Kennel Club nor the Alaskan Klee Kai Association of America. Because the solid white color is an extreme fault in the Alaskan Klee Kai, it is therefore only sold with a spay or neuter contract in an attempt to discourage this color from repeating in the future. The typical Alaskan Klee Kai is either grey and white or black and white. The reasoning is simple. The huskies I grew up with in Alaska all had beautiful masks and were either black and white or grey and white. Therefore having grown up with this mental picture of a husky, I could only visualize the miniature version in the same colors. A white dog is a white dog is a white dog...(and another breed). - L.S._
Makes me wonder if it really is an AKK for sale?


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Also, in the ad it says: _we didnt know much well anything about the klee kai, but the Parents were identical to what we have seen on google, one looked just like a mini husky and the other longer haired and white, we didnt care or ask much about the breed but we just loved the puppies themselves._
Makes me wonder if one of the parents was an AKK & the other a samoyed or spitz?
Sounds dodgy....


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

"A white dog is a white dog is a white dog" what the hell  
What a stupid thing to say 
Wiki says you can have shades of white
Alaskan Klee Kai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

They don't look pure AKK to me. Though be it I've never seen a pure white before.

I thought pure white's were not allowed to breed as a part of the breed standard or something? (not sure on this)


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

This also strikes me as iffy, "one looked just like a mini husky and the other longer haired and white", long haired a white, as we know long coated is rare in a AKK which makes me wonder if it was some other breed - Japanese Spitz, American Eskimo dog ect.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> ***Alaskan Klee Kai***Miniature Husky*** in Basildon, Essex ( Dogs For Sale )
> I must ban myself from these sites I really must I wish I had £1,100 and i'd have them both. Unusual to see klee kais advertised here, let alone white ones. Anyone got £1,100 spare? :lol: bless 'em I hope they go to thr right home, I also wonder if the breeder knows as these are still a rare and new bred i'm quite surprised to see them here.


OMG i will let the breeder know


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

archielee said:


> OMG i will let the breeder know


This add just makes my heart sink!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> OMG i will let the breeder know


You know the breeder Archielee??? So they are Klee Kais'? I also thought

white was not a desirable colour?

Gosh wonder what the poor breeder is going to feel if the tale is a yarn

(excuse the pun)


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Klee kais are stil a new breed so not all look the same, since they are also mixies of sibes, american eskimos etc









This is the longhaired you can get, I belive is also classed as a fault.

Whites are classed as fault but not all breeders will send them spayed and nueterd, I know one or two in US who breed white, they can't be shown at akk shows though from what i know.









White klee kai, shorthaired variety.

Sadly as said it could be they are mixes, who knows sadly it's hard to tell if they were mixed to a spitz, due to the fact they are a spitz breed.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> OMG i will let the breeder know


I thought someone on here would, another reason I posted this because I was unsure their breeder even knew


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

LouJ69 said:


> Also, in the ad it says: _we didnt know much well anything about the klee kai, but the Parents were identical to what we have seen on google, one looked just like a mini husky and the other longer haired and white, we didnt care or ask much about the breed but we just loved the puppies themselves._
> Makes me wonder if one of the parents was an AKK & the other a samoyed or spitz?
> Sounds dodgy....


mother could have been a very young dog making her look smaller


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> mother could have been a very young dog making her look smaller


It seems Archie knows the breeder so they most likely are purebreed.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I thought someone on here would, another reason I posted this because I was unsure their breeder even knew


This makes me so no one should be breeding the wight klee kai's, thank you her posting this


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

deb53 said:


> You know the breeder Archielee??? So they are Klee Kais'? I also thought
> 
> white was not a desirable colour?
> 
> ...


but i dont think any decent breeder would have sold two puppies from the same litter to a couple they met on the beach


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> This makes me so no one should be breeding the wight klee kai's, thank you her posting this


I didn't even know they were in the uk let alone being bred. 

I'm not a personal fan of the white myself, much prefer the red


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

archielee said:


> This makes me so no one should be breeding the wight klee kai's, thank you her posting this


Ah thank you, so it's not just my imagination that white AKK's shouldn't be bred.

This add makes me sad that people are doing this to the breed! And for those poor puppies!

I'd go get them in a heartbeat if my little one wasn't so young!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> It seems Archie knows the breeder so they most likely are purebreed.


No no i don't know the lady had the dogs but i will let my breeder know


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> but i dont think any decent breeder would have sold two puppies from the same litter to a couple they met on the beach


Any decent breeder woulden't be breeding from a white klee kai.

I know 2 breeders in the us who do this because they are desirable apparently :frown:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> No no i don't know the lady had the dogs but i will let my breeder know


Well word will get around atleast, just wish I had the cash to go get these pups


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> This makes me so no one should be breeding the wight klee kai's, thank you her posting this


dont mean to sound rude here but the klee klee's are quite rare aint they archielee, so would a breeder really need to sell them to someone they just met off the beach???? sounds very suspect to me i definatley would not let one of my pups let alone 2 go to someone i had just met, would you?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> but i dont think any decent breeder would have sold two puppies from the same litter to a couple they met on the beach


Exactly Hun, thats what makes me wonder if the story is correct.

Until you speak to the breeder no-one knows which side is correct.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Any decent breeder woulden't be breeding from a white klee kai.
> 
> I know 2 breeders in the us who do this because they are desirable apparently :frown:


i know, but someone mentioned the ' poor ' breeder, yeah very poor


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Exactly Hun, thats what makes me wonder if the story is correct.
> 
> Until you speak to the breeder no-one knows which side is correct.


i dont think archielee actually knows the breeder of these pups but is going to tell her breeder


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

What I reckon happened is that a proper breeder sold a white pup with a breeding ban put on it, but the buyer didn't listen & bred from it anyway. The original breeder probably doesn't know about the buyer breeding from the white AKK.
Hope that makes sense!lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> dont mean to sound rude here but the klee klee's are quite rare aint they archielee, so would a breeder really need to sell them to someone they just met off the beach???? sounds very suspect to me i definatley would not let one of my pups let alone 2 go to someone i had just met, would you?


Yes you are right but i will tell my breeder just incas they are klee kai's, but i think this is a scam


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i dont think archielee actually knows the breeder of these pups but is going to tell her breeder


Well, I reckon Archielee is going to speak to the lady who originally brought the AKK's to the UK to see if they can get to the bottom of it :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i dont think archielee actually knows the breeder of these pups but is going to tell her breeder


Yes hun sorry thats what i meant to say lol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Are the whites unhealthier or just not to breed standard?


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Archielee, do you know if any white AKK's have actually been born in the UK?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pika said:


> Archielee, do you know if any white AKK's have actually been born in the UK?


Yes hun we have some


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

it must be quite easy to pass young pups off as klee klee's to someone who dosent really know what to look for, no kc needed either, so could get away with it quite easily if someone is just looking for a klee klee


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> Are the whites unhealthier or just not to breed standard?


Both.

I have heard of the white ones mostly being prone to deafness like most white dogs. I can't recall what else as i've lost all my info sites and stuff but they are not greatly heathy.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Are the whites unhealthier or just not to breed standard?


Just not the breed standard


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> Yes hun we have some


I'm so out of touch with all the uk klee kais :lol: i've lost most of my websites and stuff


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

so , if someone just wanted a klee klee as a pet that would be fine to have a white one?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Both.
> 
> I have heard of the white ones mostly being prone to deafness like most white dogs. I can't recall what else as i've lost all my info sites and stuff but they are not greatly heathy.


I know a white one and she is heathy so far


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> I know a white one and she is heathy so far


Yeah, I think it is only some? i'm not ure I only heard about it from a us breeder who told me although klee akis are a healthy breed the white ones have a more chance of problems? i'm still learning...after 4 years of studying :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> so , if someone just wanted a klee klee as a pet that would be fine to have a white one?


Yes if you like the look of them but should no breed from them


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

so a white one can be bred from as obviously you cant put restrictions on (not that it makes any difference really) their kc papers. if you were to breed a white one to a colour one, you would get colours,yes? lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Yeah, I think it is only some? i'm not ure I only heard about it from a us breeder who told me although klee akis are a healthy breed the white ones have a more chance of problems? i'm still learning...after 4 years of studying :lol:


Yes you are right hun, the one i know is ok but i would not have one


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i know, but someone mentioned the ' poor ' breeder, yeah very poor


Hun, hands up that was me that said "poor breeder". I didn't mean that they had bred a white bitch that they shouldn't obviously had as I don't know how the colour genetics work in the AKKs'. I thought maybe whites could be produced from "accepted" colours.

I was using the word "poor" in respect that at the time I thought Archielee knew the breeder and thought "poor breeder" if these people are pulling a fast one.

No way do I condone selling a pup to someone you just happen to meet on the beach and no way do I condone breeding from a bitch or stud (or both) that it is known will produce unacceptable colours especially when serious AKK breeders over here are working hard with such a small gene pool to get them recognised.

I apologise because I jumped to the conclusion of "scam story" here and not the fault of a breeder.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> Yes you are right hun, the one i know is ok but i would not have one


I woulden't usually but I feel bad for those pups and wana take 'em home


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Hun, hands up that was me that said "poor breeder". I didn't mean that they had bred a white bitch that they shouldn't obviously had as I don't know how the colour genetics work in the AKKs'. I thought maybe whites could be produced from "accepted" colours.
> 
> I was using the word "poor" in respect that at the time I thought Archielee knew the breeder and thought "poor breeder" if these people are pulling a fast one.
> 
> ...


you dont have to apologize it was just that i thought you felt sorry for the breeder who, for one shouldnt have bred a white one apparently and 2 sold them to complete strangers, so i doubt this breeder cares a jot what happens to the pups next


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> so a white one can be bred from as obviously you cant put restrictions on (not that it makes any difference really) their kc papers. if you were to breed a white one to a colour one, you would get colours,yes? lol


You should not breed from them, mum and dad have to be a carry the white gene to get an all white one, you will not get UKC reg papers for white ones


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> you dont have to apologize it was just that i thought you felt sorry for the breeder who, for one shouldnt have bred a white one apparently and 2 sold them to complete strangers, so i doubt this breeder cares a jot what happens to the pups next


It's saddening tat this rare breed has already landed in the hands of an moron


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I woulden't usually but I feel bad for those pups and wana take 'em home


I know its so sad i will see if i can get hold of them if its not a scam


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> You should not breed from them, mum and dad have to be a carry the white gene to get an all white one, you will not get UKC reg papers for white ones


im lost now archielee with the other lot of papers lol so someone could breed white klee klee's for pet homes only and that would be ok because it is the breed standard that the white ones are not upto but as healthy as the other ones? oh i think i am tired and just confusing myself and everyone else now i think it is time for my bed


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> I know its so sad i will see if i can get hold of them if its not a scam


Good luck, I hope it's not. 

I have the space, send 'em here  or even one


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> It's saddening tat this rare breed has already landed in the hands of an moron


im surprised it has taken this long to be honest


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> im surprised it has taken this long to be honest


well as far as I knew it was all careful handling, which is why I thought it was going so well and was so hard to get one. At least this is just the first and hopefully not the first in a long line of problems as that's all puppy farmers need, a mini husky.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

they will get into anything, believe me


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> they will get into anything, believe me


I know and this breed dosen't need that (not that any breed does)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> im lost now archielee with the other lot of papers lol so someone could breed white klee klee's for pet homes only and that would be ok because it is the breed standard that the white ones are not upto but as healthy as the other ones? oh i think i am tired and just confusing myself and everyone else now i think it is time for my bed


LOL its ok, no one should breed from a white akk but you don't have to breed a white akk to get a white one, mum and dad can carry the white gene but are not white if that make sene lol, the dad of my girls puppies is a carrys the white gene but the get a white one mum has to carry the white gene too (sorry about spelling)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> well as far as I knew it was all careful handling, which is why I thought it was going so well and was so hard to get one. At least this is just the first and hopefully not the first in a long line of problems as that's all puppy farmers need, a mini husky.


God i hope not


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> LOL its ok, no one should breed from a white akk but you don't have to breed a white akk to get a white one, mum and dad can carry the white gene but are not white if that make sene lol, the dad of my girls puppies is a carrys the white gene but the get a white one mum has to carry the white gene too (sorry about spelling)


Same as the red

colorbreeding


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Same as the red
> 
> colorbreeding


Yes hun ........


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> Yes hun ........


Think you can send me buddy's owners address so I can come steal him? please? :thumbup:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry just came back from walking the dog's. Looks like I missed a lot..let me catch up :lol:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Preloved | alaskan klee kai for sale in Basildon, Essex, UK

Preloved | alaskan klee kai (miniature husky) for sale in Basildon, Essex, UK



Same add on preloved. But a diff pic on one of them


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

pika said:


> Preloved | alaskan klee kai for sale in Basildon, Essex, UK
> 
> Preloved | alaskan klee kai (miniature husky) for sale in Basildon, Essex, UK
> 
> ...


Shame but look like they are defiantly pure klee kais, wish i had the money


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Shame but look like they are defiantly pure klee kais, wish i had the money


Looks to be that way.

I contacted the seller and asked her if this is a real advert and how old they are and if she has pic's of mum and dad.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

pika said:


> Looks to be that way.
> 
> I contacted the seller and asked her if this is a real advert and how old they are and if she has pic's of mum and dad.


Wonder if she'll reply.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Wonder if she'll reply.


I hope she or he does.

 I feel so sorry for the pup's. I'd go collect them right now if she said come get them!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

If they were pure AKK's I'd take one of them in a heartbeat-I've only ever wanted one for a pet anyway.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

pika said:


> I hope she or he does.
> 
> I feel so sorry for the pup's. I'd go collect them right now if she said come get them!


I now, same here.



LouJ69 said:


> If they were pure AKK's I'd take one of them in a heartbeat-I've only ever wanted one for a pet anyway.


They look to be pure akks sadly


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

LouJ69 said:


> If they were pure AKK's I'd take one of them in a heartbeat-I've only ever wanted one for a pet anyway.


 It's just so sad. I hope she replies. I'll send her one more mail.

What do you think I should include?

I'm sure the main breeder will contact them as well but just incase I thought I'd see what I can do/find out about them.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

pika said:


> It's just so sad. I hope she replies. I'll send her one more mail.
> 
> What do you think I should include?
> 
> I'm sure the main breeder will contact them as well but just incase I thought I'd see what I can do/find out about them.


I dunno, that's why i coulden't just email 'em instead posted here


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> I dunno, that's why i coulden't just email 'em instead posted here


I sent another mail basically saying - I own a AKK, I really don't want them to go into the wrong hand, do they have any pic's of mum and dad and some more pic's of the adorable pup's would be great. Any more info they have on the pup's is much appreciated. I said a little about myself and said I can provide proof I own a AKK incase they are worried (obviously because they need to be careful who they sell pup's too) and that I'd like to help these pup's out in any way I can. I also asked if it was a genuine add (slipped that in there).

I hope they reply in the morning, I doubt I'll get a reply at this time of night.

I didn't say I was interested in purchasing them I just said I was interested in the puppies.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh and I added Jan's email and said she should contact her as she is the main breeder and could/would be more than willing to help her out.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Good idea, hopefully she will reply. :thumbup:


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wonder what age they are too....wasn't mentioned in the ad, was it?


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

I hope so *fingers crossed*

If she does I'll post her reply here straight away.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

LouJ69 said:


> Wonder what age they are too....wasn't mentioned in the ad, was it?


I'm guessing from the photo's probably quite young and since their dog doesn't get on i'd take a guess they have had them no more than a month?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

pika said:


> I hope so *fingers crossed*
> 
> If she does I'll post her reply here straight away.


Thanks  :thumbup:


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I'm guessing from the photo's probably quite young and since their dog doesn't get on i'd take a guess they have had them no more than a month?


Yeah, I'm also wondering how old they were when they left the mum too! Aw, I want one!!!


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

I got a reply:

Hi Jodie,

You sound lovely, and sound like you'd be a great home, unfortunatley i only have the boy available, please let me know if your still interested,

thanks


Seems like she's getting rid of them in an aweful hurry.... I actually think I'm going have to talk mum into going and getting this little guy!


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah I'm so sad the little girls gone already. 


I have my fingers crossed I mailed her in time to get the little boy.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Are you really gonna buy him?! lol


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

LouJ69 said:


> Are you really gonna buy him?! lol


If anything I'll just give the time for Jan to mail the woman and go get the little boy.

I'd rather have her talking to me than just go and sell him to someone who may or may not be a BYB or some sort of miscrete (SP). She seems to be really wanting to get rid of them fast if she didn't even question me about anything at all. Plus I never even said I wanted to buy a pup from her.

I'll see what happens but I'm at the mo just trying to buy Jan time to mail her.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

pika said:


> If anything I'll just give the time for Jan to mail the woman and go get the little boy.
> 
> I'd rather have her talking to me than just go and sell him to someone who may or may not be a BYB or some sort of miscrete (SP). She seems to be really wanting to get rid of them fast if she didn't even question me about anything at all. Plus I never even said I wanted to buy a pup from her.
> 
> I'll see what happens but I'm at the mo just trying to buy Jan time to mail her.


Yeah, she's definitely in a hurry to shift them! Have you been talking to Leanne? Do you know if she was in touch with Jan?


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

LouJ69 said:


> Yeah, she's definitely in a hurry to shift them! Have you been talking to Leanne? Do you know if she was in touch with Jan?


Yes, I think she mailed Jan and told her. So my worry is if Jan hasn't seen the mail yet and this woman goes and sells them.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, god knows whose hands they'd end up in


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

puppy dealers,know exactly what they are doing,bet they go on holiday to ireland too and meet lovely ladies with the most gorgeous puppies


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

LouJ69 said:


> Yeah, god knows whose hands they'd end up in


I know!! Even if it's just I end up holding them until Jan can come and collect, I don't care as long as this lady isn't just selling to any old person off the street!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

this add was 9 days old yesterday night, so she must of updated it late last night  it still says 1boy 1girl
Find Siberian Husky puppies for sale in Essex - U.K. for free


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

tiddlypup said:


> puppy dealers,know exactly what they are doing,bet they go on holiday to ireland too and meet lovely ladies with the most gorgeous puppies


My thoughts as well 

This really smacks of puppy farming to me


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

I just got another reply:

Hi there,

well the little girl went last night, so he can go asap.

i am based in Basildon, Essex.

ive attached some pictures of him

thanks


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Where is Lianne? I need to ask her what I should reply and what I should do.

I'm trying to buy time for Jan but looks like she is going to get rid of the boy to anyone who say's they can take him if she already sold the poor little girl.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe, naughty as it is, say that you will buy him. You will then be able to get more details about this woman - address, phone number etc You'll also see what else she asks about you - if anything. It might buy a little more time. It's a bit naughty if they are genuine - but it all looks pretty dodgy to me.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

alaun said:


> Maybe, naughty as it is, say that you will buy him. You will then be able to get more details about this woman - address, phone number etc You'll also see what else she asks about you - if anything. It might buy a little more time. It's a bit naughty if they are genuine - but it all looks pretty dodgy to me.


Hmm I shall do that! She did send pic's though. 1 was not a pic from the add's


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

I just sent her a mail asking if she would take a pic of him next to a can so I know what sized crate to bring, if she takes this pic I'll take it as genuine. If not and she just says a size it will become iffy to me.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

it's a bit naughty I know - I wouldn't normal recommend doing that - but if you know that someone is going to email her and make contact pretty quickly then it should be okay - just don't go along with the story for too long.

If you think she's genuine do you have her phone number? Could you speak to her and tell her that an AKK breeder will be in touch very soon etc If they are genuine then they should be happier about them going to a good AKK home.

Did she ever answer your questions about parents etc? Ask her about the breeder if you can


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

alaun said:


> it's a bit naughty I know - I wouldn't normal recommend doing that - but if you know that someone is going to email her and make contact pretty quickly then it should be okay - just don't go along with the story for too long.
> 
> If you think she's genuine do you have her phone number? Could you speak to her and tell her that an AKK breeder will be in touch very soon etc If they are genuine then they should be happier about them going to a good AKK home.
> 
> Did she ever answer your questions about parents etc? Ask her about the breeder if you can


Nope she didn't answer questions about the parents in the last mail but I'll ask for a phone number to give her a ring.

I'll ask about the breeder but according to her she has no contact details for the breeder.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

did you find out how old they are? Just out or interest how much would you pay for a Klee Kais from a proper breeder?


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Are Klee Kais Kc reg???


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

MarKalAm said:


> Are Klee Kais Kc reg???


No, i think they can be be United Kennel Club registered though.


----------



## hannahg (Aug 3, 2010)

I guarantee that's a scam, I have been looking for a Klee Kai for years and have come across so many of these! I'm sure there are no white Klee kai's in the country and I know most of the people that own Klee kai's, they would not sell two puppies to some random people that know nothing about the breed!! 

Makes me angry that people do this! Often they offer to deliver the puppy and take payment in advance, surprise surprise they are never heard of again after they have received the payment. I think people have tried to stop these posts to no avail, they are taken down and someone puts more up. Any ideas on how we can stop these?


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

hannahg said:


> I guarantee that's a scam, I have been looking for a Klee Kai for years and have come across so many of these! I'm sure there are no white Klee kai's in the country and I know most of the people that own Klee kai's, they would not sell two puppies to some random people that know nothing about the breed!!
> 
> Makes me angry that people do this! Often they offer to deliver the puppy and take payment in advance, surprise surprise they are never heard of again after they have received the payment. I think people have tried to stop these posts to no avail, they are taken down and someone puts more up. Any ideas on how we can stop these?


Problem is if someone did buy a white AKK and breed the pup's probably would be cheeper as they are. The original breeder of the pup's may have been some BYB looking for money so yes sold both of them.

So far all the mail's have not been scammish a little iffy but I'll see what she reply's to my last one and if she does take the pic I asked for I'll go get him.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> did you find out how old they are? Just out or interest how much would you pay for a Klee Kais from a proper breeder?


Nope she didn't answer in regards to age, I'll ask her again though.

And near £1000 and up.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> No, i think they can be be United Kennel Club registered though.


Ah ok, wondered why I couldn't find a breed standard!!


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

MarKalAm said:


> Ah ok, wondered why I couldn't find a breed standard!!


United Kennel Club Breed Standard for the Alaskan Klee Kai

Breed standard


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

This is a genuine add!!


She's given me it's age - 11 weeks, a picture I asked for next to a can and a description of mum and dad.

I don't know what to do, I'm to tempted to just go pick up the little one!


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Jodie

Picture is attached, he is really small and compact with little paws, i dont think he will be very big atall.
His mum was like a Husky just tiny, maybe staffy size? and his dad was just like him white and longhaired, mum had a lovely temperament, dad looked lovely but couldnt meet him as mum was very protective of her puppies.

he is 11 weeks old, he has been wormed with drontal and flea treated with advocate.

he eats butchers puppy meat, and bakers puppy kibble. he prefers dry.

he is almost housetrained and goes outside 90% of the time.

thanks


----------



## hannahg (Aug 3, 2010)

pika said:


> Problem is if someone did buy a white AKK and breed the pup's probably would be cheeper as they are. The original breeder of the pup's may have been some BYB looking for money so yes sold both of them.
> 
> So far all the mail's have not been scammish a little iffy but I'll see what she reply's to my last one and if she does take the pic I asked for I'll go get him.


Scammers 'sell' for cheaper so they can get the money. Interesting though if she has said come and get him, you might be right, otherwise what would they do when you got there?! Can you call to speak to her?


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

hannahg said:


> Scammers 'sell' for cheaper so they can get the money. Interesting though if she has said come and get him, you might be right, otherwise what would they do when you got there?! Can you call to speak to her?


She took the picture I asked for (read above posts). I think this is genuine!

However he doesn't look full AKK (it may be because he's long coated). I do think that the dad is a japanese Spitz or something or an american eskimo dog.

I do believe there is AKK there though!


----------



## hannahg (Aug 3, 2010)

pika said:


> She took the picture I asked for (read above posts). I think this is genuine!
> 
> However he doesn't look full AKK (it may be because he's long coated). I do think that the dad is a japanese Spitz or something or an american eskimo dog.
> 
> I do believe there is AKK there though!


What do you think then? Did you speak to her on the phone? If you want someone to check it out with I can come with you?

For future information on scams, see this page

Buying an Alaskan Klee Kai: Scam Examples Page 1


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Morning Girls.... I must say that this is getting rather exciting !!!!!!! If they were black I would have had them both also...... Good luck and keep us posted..... It does look like maybe a spitz / husky possibly...... but they are absolutely stunningly gorgeous..... Pamx


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

hannahg said:


> What do you think then? Did you speak to her on the phone? If you want someone to check it out with I can come with you?
> 
> For future information on scams, see this page
> 
> Buying an Alaskan Klee Kai: Scam Examples Page 1


I went though a lot of those scams when trying to get my AKK, normally they send the typical long list of questions eg.

Will u give him lots of toys.............??
Will you play with him................??
Are you gonna spend lots of time with him............??

But this one isn't + she's sent pictures.


----------



## hannahg (Aug 3, 2010)

Was just looking at the ad again and says the reason they are selling them is because their dog isn't accepting the puppies, do you know what breed their dog was?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I would only go if you can genuinely give this pup a home or know someone who can do.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

This is the pic I was sent.

I asked for a pic of him with a can and this is what I got...

(he is very cute)


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> I would only go if you can genuinely give this pup a home or know someone who can do.


The main breeder will come get him.

I just don't want her to sell it to some random person off the streets because she just wants him out by the looks of things.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

He is well cute... do the beans look photo shopped in or am i a cynic :lol::lol::lol:

What you going to do??


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Have you not got the main breeders phone number? or find it online ? to disuss it with them.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> He is well cute... do the beans look photo shopped in or am i a cynic :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> What you going to do??


I thought that as well.

The gate is going to the right and the beans aren't.

I don't know :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Maybe someone else can take him. I mean I can if needed but I want to hear from Jan before taking any action!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

If you don't pay anything until you get him, whats the problem?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

is he definately an AKK. I mean i don't know much about them but he looks more samy/spitz to me...


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Tapir said:


> is he definately an AKK. I mean i don't know much about them but he looks more samy/spitz to me...


Thats what I thought too.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> If you don't pay anything until you get him, whats the problem?


It may not be an actual AKK, so I'm not sure I'm asking the main breeder what I should do now as the owner wants this pup out soon.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

As a breeder of a rare breed, I would want to see this pup, and bollock the person who is saying they are my breed if they aren't!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Can you phone the main breeder?


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Can you phone the main breeder?


I just phoned and she's not in.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Nightmare. I'd be livid if this happened to my breed. There have been scams, but not real dogs being sold willy nilly or passed off as ES's. I really hope the main breeder gets to at least speak to the seller before the male is sold.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

pika said:


> United Kennel Club Breed Standard for the Alaskan Klee Kai
> 
> Breed standard


No I mean a UK kennel club one.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been watching this thread, I think the Baked Beans look photoshopped too lol.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Nightmare. I'd be livid if this happened to my breed. There have been scams, but not real dogs being sold willy nilly or passed off as ES's. I really hope the main breeder gets to at least speak to the seller before the male is sold.


I know. I have no clue what I should do...I'm so angry that someone has bred a white to begin with, and now that this woman is just wanting them out.

My only concern is what if they aren't AKK's? I hope Jan answers my email or rings me back soon!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

MarKalAm said:


> No I mean a UK kennel club one.


AKK are not registered as a breed with UK KC yet.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

MarKalAm said:


> No I mean a UK kennel club one.


There not recognized by the UK kennel club. A lady in America stated the breed in the 70's
Alaskan Klee Kai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

EmzieAngel said:


> I've been watching this thread, I think the Baked Beans look photoshopped too lol.


Ah thank you! I'm not crazy that the beans go up and the gate goes right!

Plus the beans are really really bright and clear and looks not meant to be there!


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Why would the main breeder be breeding white dogs and how did they end up in the hands of someone who would sell them so spar of the moment-ly?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Look identical to Japanese Spitz puppies to me.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

MarKalAm said:


> Why would the main breeder be breeding white dogs and how did they end up in the hands of someone who would sell them so spar of the moment-ly?


Main breeder isn't breeding whites but sometimes you get white puppies. White's in this breed should not be bred. So someone she has sold a white pup to may have bred it (though I think it's not a really AKK). I'm confused myself.

I forwarded it all to the main breeder and I'll let her deal with it.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Look identical to Japanese Spitz puppies to me.


Ah it really does. (see before posts) I said it looked like a Japanese spitz or Japanese Spitz X ?

Well I've forwarded it all to Jan, she will deal with it now.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

pika said:


> Ah thank you! I'm not crazy that the beans go up and the gate goes right!
> 
> Plus the beans are really really bright and clear and looks not meant to be there!


Well I think it's the angle of the gate which makes them go right, and it wouldn't neccessarily mean the beans should go in the same direction.
But down the left side of the tin of beans, it just looks really weird also on the right hand side near the bottom of the tin, but who knows?


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

pika said:


> Main breeder isn't breeding whites but sometimes you get white puppies. White's in this breed should not be bred. So someone she has sold a white pup to may have bred it (though I think it's not a really AKK). I'm confused myself.
> 
> I forwarded it all to the main breeder and I'll let her deal with it.


Oh right so they are not likely to be her direct pups, I get ya.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Why don't you ask if you could visit him with a view to buying, that way you are not saying that you will definitley have him, then you'll know if its a scam if she says no - we'll deliver. If she agrees only go though if you are prepared to take him on or know for sure that an excellent home can be found - you know what its like when you lay eyes on a pup...it's very hard to say no.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

EmzieAngel said:


> Well I think it's the angle of the gate which makes them go right, and it wouldn't neccessarily mean the beans should go in the same direction.
> But down the left side of the tin of beans, it just looks really weird also on the right hand side near the bottom of the tin, but who knows?,


True I just noticed that when you said it. Hmm..I think she is actually selling puppies, but I think they are not AKK's or at least not full.

But hey, Jan will know better than I!


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

alaun said:


> Why don't you ask if you could visit him with a view to buying, that way you are not saying that you will definitley have him, then you'll know if its a scam if she says no - we'll deliver. If she agrees only go though if you are prepared to take him on or know for sure that an excellent home can be found - you know what its like when you lay eyes on a pup...it's very hard to say no.


I've decided I'll just forward it all to the main breeder. I mean she would know better than I if it is a genuine AKK.

I told the main breeder I will go and collect if she needs me to as I'm close and will do what she wishes of me. I think this is the best course of action


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds like a genuine ad to me, but looks like these people have been lied too and told their pups are a breed they arent.

Either that, or they are PF's, brought puppies in, and have created a fancy story for the gullible public in order to make £££'s.

I dont doubt that the dogs exist and are for sale. The truth behind them, their breed, existence and reason for sale though, i do doubt.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

pika said:


> I've decided I'll just forward it all to the main breeder. I mean she would know better than I if it is a genuine AKK.
> 
> I told the main breeder I will go and collect if she needs me to as I'm close and will do what she wishes of me. I think this is the best course of action


Keep us updated on any progress - I'm kind of hooked now, lol.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow this has really gone far and good luck :thumbup: he does look like he could be a klee kai cross at the least.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

alaun said:


> Keep us updated on any progress - I'm kind of hooked now, lol.


Sure thing! I think Lianne will be updating as well as she has also informed the main breeder of this.

I just wanted to find out as much as I could about the pup's.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Sounds like a genuine ad to me, but looks like these people have been lied too and told their pups are a breed they arent.
> 
> Either that, or they are PF's, brought puppies in, and have created a fancy story for the gullible public in order to make £££'s.
> 
> I dont doubt that the dogs exist and are for sale. The truth behind them, their breed, existence and reason for sale though, i do doubt.


completely agree someone has already bought the little girl , i suppose to breed from for a knock down price for a klee klee


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I wonder if this is linked 

Here it says 5 available
Preloved | spitz puppies (japanese) for sale in Pitsea, Essex, UK

Here one
Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free

Looks very similar to pup pictured :confused1:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> I wonder if this is linked
> 
> Here it says 5 available
> Preloved | spitz puppies (japanese) for sale in Pitsea, Essex, UK
> ...


The face shape looks slightly different but they could just be a mix of klee kai to japanese spitz and being sold as pure klee kais


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> I wonder if this is linked
> 
> Here it says 5 available
> Preloved | spitz puppies (japanese) for sale in Pitsea, Essex, UK
> ...


That can not be just a coinsidence???? Pitsea is right next to Basildon!!

Oh dear.


----------



## hannahg (Aug 3, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> I wonder if this is linked
> 
> Here it says 5 available
> Preloved | spitz puppies (japanese) for sale in Pitsea, Essex, UK
> ...


Oh dear, What if they had trouble selling the last spitz boy and as a desperate attempt readvertised him as a Klee Kai?? These people could be up to anything, definitely feel as though something is not right....


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Jan just got back to me and said she doesn't think they are AKK pup's but she will contact the owner and tell her that they should not be being advertised as such and will look into the matter!


----------



## hannahg (Aug 3, 2010)

pika said:


> Jan just got back to me and said she doesn't think they are AKK pup's but she will contact the owner and tell her that they should not be being advertised as such and will look into the matter!


Good on Jan! Hope the little guy will be ok... Well done Jodie


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok thats good she thinks they are not klee kai's still not good tho, i did leave a message for jan


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

archielee said:


> Ok thats good she thinks they are not klee kai's still not good tho, i did leave a message for jan


I know..I don't quite know what to make of it.

Glad they aren't AKK's though!


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

hannahg said:


> Good on Jan! Hope the little guy will be ok... Well done Jodie


So do I! I do hope he finds a nice home!

Thank you


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

hannahg said:


> Oh dear, What if they had trouble selling the last spitz boy and as a desperate attempt readvertised him as a Klee Kai?? These people could be up to anything, definitely feel as though something is not right....


That sounds likely actually.
I feel sad that no-one wants to help the poor mite now they know he's probably not an AKK though.......


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> That sounds likely actually.
> I feel sad that no-one wants to help the poor mite now they know he's probably not an AKK though.......


lol, i was just about to say the same thing.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Poor boy hope he finds a good home and soon


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

This add screams of puppy farmers using brokers to sell on pups with a good story so the naive public don't get suspicious.
I hope the pups find good homes - but I'm afraid who ever buys them won't be getting what they think they are and will be lining the PF pockets and encouraging them to keep breeding, poor pups and poor mum wherever she is


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

They looked like klee kais mixes but just must be badly breed spitz's then, shame poor pups


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Hope someone wants the little fella. AKK aren't my thing really but he is CUTE!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> lol, i was just about to say the same thing.


me too...poor thing 

he's not an AKK - panic over


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey just came across this thread, he really looked like a little spitz to me. 
It makes me so mad that this is happening  I would love to know the story behind it, if they really did think they had bought AKK's but it really does all sound a bit sussed to me. 

Glad to see the AKK army were out in force to sort it if they were AKK's and also sort out people trying to pass pups off as AKK's! :thumbup:

People who are looking for an AKK know that it is very very rare to see them advertised anywhere as they usually already have homes even before they are born. 

Poor wee mite, would love to know what he really is and where he came from.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Allana said:


> Glad to see the AKK army were out in force to sort it if they were AKK's


Yes, they were. But now he's not, they've disappeared. Same dog, same fate, but hey, its not an AKK so who cares?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Yes, they were. But now he's not, they've disappeared. Same dog, same fate, but hey, its not an AKK so who cares?


my thoughts exactly...i know i couldn't help either way so i can't really talk but like i say...it's not an AKK, the breed is still perfect so panic over.
More about the breed than the actual puppy.

No way am i slagging off AKK breeders, they have to keep the breed perfect - start as they mean to go on :thumbup:

but on this particular thread :/ I just hope the little dude is okay


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aw thats unfair, i'm sure they care, i know i do. I suppose its just such an unusual thing to see AKK's for sale on the web that it draws attention to it and the AKK breeders etc will want to know more about the situation because there aren't that many of them around.

I'm sure it probably happens with other breeds all the time but we maybe dont hear about it as they aren't as rare here. 

If i could have every stray and unwanted dog in the world i would and i suppose all animal lovers feel the same but if we all do our bit for our breed of choice then we are doing a good thing.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> Yes, they were. But now he's not, they've disappeared. Same dog, same fate, but hey, its not an AKK so who cares?


I'm not gone i do care about him, hope he finds a good home

I do have to go to work


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

poor pup deseves a nice home AKK or not  It's just a shame the people who buy him will not know what thier getting  mind you it goes back to do your homework before you buy a dog !!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> poor pup deseves a nice home AKK or not  It's just a shame the people who buy him will not know what thier getting  mind you it goes back to do your homework before you buy a dog !!!


I agree with you


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> poor pup deseves a nice home AKK or not  It's just a shame the people who buy him will not know what thier getting  mind you it goes back to do your homework before you buy a dog !!!


Defintitely agree there. So many people also asking about adverts as scams too. People really do need to do there homework not just replying to ads.

So many people out to make some quick cash, it's not worth getting your fingers burnt, ask as many questions as possible and if poss back it up from several sources.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

archielee said:


> I'm not gone i do care about him, hope he finds a good home


My thought's exactly!


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Yes, they were. But now he's not, they've disappeared. Same dog, same fate, but hey, its not an AKK so who cares?


I do care about the little guy and where he ends up. I had to vanish as I took the dogs out for a nice long play in the park.

My grandfather seems to have fallen for the look of this pup and has asked the breeder if he can go and meet it (to see if it has a nice temprament) and may consider getting him. Though knowing it's not a AKK he will not be paying £550 for it. He's contacted the lady so I'll keep you posted how things go.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

pika said:


> I do care about the little guy and where he ends up. I had to vanish as I took the dogs out for a nice long play in the park.
> 
> My grandfather seems to have fallen for the look of this pup and has asked the breeder if he can go and meet it (to see if it has a nice temprament) and may consider getting him. Though knowing it's not a AKK he will not be paying £550 for it. He's contacted the lady so I'll keep you posted how things go.


Well done, good luck. :thumbup:

I agree though I do care even if he turned out not to be a klee kai or a klee kai mix, he's still a poor little pup who needs a home.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I do care about him but i do have to go to work


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> ***Alaskan Klee Kai***Miniature Husky*** in Basildon, Essex ( Dogs For Sale )
> I must ban myself from these sites I really must I wish I had £1,100 and i'd have them both. Unusual to see klee kais advertised here, let alone white ones. Anyone got £1,100 spare? :lol: bless 'em I hope they go to thr right home, I also wonder if the breeder knows as these are still a rare and new bred i'm quite surprised to see them here.


OMG!!!!!! how weird was that?? i was just about to post this as a thread!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrr WHAT UN-EDUCATED SILLY BILLYS (BAD ADVERT) . blood is seriously boring.....im trying to avoid this sites but my mum found it!! KLEE KAI my A**e its a blooming spitz!!

its a lovely looking dog..if i had the money id proberbly have second thought...but im sorry that isnt an Alaskan Klee Kai..hope the little mite finds a genuine good home.............


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> As a breeder of a rare breed, I would want to see this pup, and bollock the person who is saying they are my breed if they aren't!


tooooo right!!!!!!!! i feel to bollock the right now!!!! for misleading this breed....


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow ... what a scam! Makes me really angry, after a LOT of research and LOTS of waiting and LOTS of dedication I am finally about to become an AKK owner. It makes me angry that people are selling, tbh, quite blatant crosses as this precious breed. We need to do everything we can to keep this breed pure and true to breed standard. I hope this isn't the start of a slippery slope of more sinister scams and farming of rare breeds to meet demand. This really is a sad sad story.

But Pika I hope your grandad has some luck with the seller of these pups, because when all is said and done he looks a very sweet little (spitz) boy indeed. Keep us posted.


----------



## hannahg (Aug 3, 2010)

Allana said:


> Aw thats unfair, i'm sure they care, i know i do. I suppose its just such an unusual thing to see AKK's for sale on the web that it draws attention to it and the AKK breeders etc will want to know more about the situation because there aren't that many of them around.
> 
> I'm sure it probably happens with other breeds all the time but we maybe dont hear about it as they aren't as rare here.
> 
> If i could have every stray and unwanted dog in the world i would and i suppose all animal lovers feel the same but if we all do our bit for our breed of choice then we are doing a good thing.


I agree. The 'AKK army' have done a lot to find out the situation of the little guy and try and help him. 
Obviously people are concerned with their breed as they know other people that own them etc. and have more knowledge of that particular breed. All breeds have their people looking out for them.

I hope your Grandad has luck with this little man :thumbup:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Pika..... Morning huni.... just a quickie to see how your Grandfather got on with the little white ball of fluff puppy ?????? Did he go and see him ? Did he get him ?? We need an udate on this thread as we need a happy ending for the wee fellow...... Pamx


----------

